# Need Siding for B&G Freight at ECLSTS



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello All;


I used to bring various projects along to ECLSTS and either run them or display them on the Big Green layout at the show.  My contact from that group, David Sawyer, no longer posts here, and I'm not even sure whether he wil be at this Spring's show.  I am writing to see whether anyone here is affiliated with one of the display layouts at ECLSTS, and whether you would allow me to park my Brandywine & Gondor RR freight train on a siding on your layout for display purposes.  The train is basically whimsical in nature, as it depicts a railroad built in Middle Earth, the home of The Lord of the Rings.  Presently I believe I will most likely be at the show on Saturday, but I would notify you if the plans change (as there are the schedules of some other people involved).


Lots of people are familiar with The Lord of the Rings trilogy, and the train usually brings smiles, as some of the "freight" recalls products and points of interest from the books.


If you would be willing to allow me to display the train on a siding, please PM me or respond on this thread.  I have photos below:












The "Balrog Catcher"












The basic train


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey Dave,

Thats some really neat looking stuff.

Nice work.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Nick 

Well, the post and edit functions are not working AGAIN! The information below was chopped off my original post: 

The dragon transport. 

If you are affiliated with one of the display layouts and can allow me a siding to display this train, please PM me or reply on this post. 

Any help will be appreciated. 

Thank you, 
David Meashey 

P.S. If anyone knows how to tell the webmaster about these problems, I’d appreciate it.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I just had a thought about the trouble I've been having posting from home. I downloaded IE version 9. Is it compatible with this forum software?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know about MS/IE-9 Dave, I'm not really into beta stuff.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

The "Balrog catcher" car is completed. I used two more of my Walas-ite figures as the gun crew. Chris did not make them, but he did send them to me about 10 years ago. I had to remove the bow and arrow from the archer and cut the sword from his mate. The archer now holds a ramrod and extra fuses. The swordsman holds a torch. The flame is not the greatest - I used the foil from a Hershey Kiss and painted it with transparant paint from a sun catcher kit. I think it looks better when you actually see it. The photos are below.


Still would love to get an invite from somebody to use one of their sidings.


Thanks,


David Meashey


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Dave M.; 

Have ya looked into posting a thread over on AristoCraft/ Spring ECLSTS forum ? or even on the AristoCraft/Off-Topic forum ?!


I'm surprised you did not exchange either email or ph. numbers with Mr. Sawyer (or others !). 


doug c


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug; 

I am afraid that I lost David's email address when the hard disk on my old computer got erased. (Long story - not worth retelling, but that store has lost a customer forever.) I used to belong to the AristoCraft site, but have not gone there in so long that I have forgotten my password. I'm afraid that I am tolerantly proficient with the computer, but not a "whiz kid," and I'm certainly not a kid any more. Your ideas are good, but my computer skills are no longer up to them. 

Sorry, 
David Meashey


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

*BUMP!*

Just trying one more time to snare a siding. I will be off next week and will monitor for responses from home until Wednesday at noon. After that I will be starting my trip. 
I may have a Plan B, but still would like to hear from somebody.

Thanks,
David Meashey


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, looks like I will go to "Plan B" and just enter the train in the whimsical section of the model contest. 

I'll probably start my trip tomorrow about noon. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I did make the show on Saturday. Had to help my friend pick up a bookshelf from the store and get it into his home on Friday. Dave Sawyer was there, and the train spent several hours on a siding on the Big Green layout. I had notes explaining the concept of the Brandywine & Gondor Railroad in front of the train. Dave Sawyer said that a lot of folks enjoyed it. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------

